# Lebanon vs. Israel



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm surprised I haven't seen any opinions on this conflict yet. I was sure some anti semetic would be on here blaming Bush about now. I think the fools in Hezbollah just gave Israel justifiable reason to grind them into the dirt. I did hear on TV tonight that because they destroyed bridges and power stations that Israel was being "heavy handed". Easy for this news guy to say, when it isn't him and every living relative that Hezbollah wants to kill.
I predict that before it's over Israel will again occupy a portion of Lebanon. I would say take it all, and Syria with them, and fence the fools in. If Hezbollah wants to keep stirring the pot I don't blame Israel for anything they do to them. 
Palestine voted Hezbollah into power in the west bank. I wouldn't blame Israel if they simply went in and leveled every building in the area. If Mexico wanted six states in the center of the United States, we were dumb enough to give it to them, and they based terrorist operations there that killed hundreds of Americans what would we do? Do we really have to wear the same shoes to understand? I hope we fully support Israel in any retaliation they take. Hezbollah just committed an act of war.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

How would we react if the Canadians (with their govt. tacit approval )regularly came over the border and blew up school buses and buildings full of kids. What if they walked into groceries stores and committed suicide bombings ect.

The answer is obvious we would be up there killing all of them.

Yet we continue to expect Isreal to "act with restraint" :eyeroll:

Note: for the braindead among us the statement about Canadians above is an analogy... 
I like Canadians. :wink: Boiled or fried :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

The Israelis dream of a situation such as this one in which they can "legally" kick Palestinian butt. At least that is my opinion. I cannot say as I blame them much. I hope they kick the "ever living crap" out of that Hezbollah (terrorist) butt. If we let them they will. I hope we can keep our noses out of it. Let them take care of it. Which is what I hope our administration does.

Like I have said before, this is an Israelis soldier's "wet dream"!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would guess there is mixed emotions. Some are looking for an excuse to kick their butt ,as you say, and others only want peace. I guess it is much like here in the United States. Ninety nine percent of the people want peace. Unfortunately here it is nearly 50/50 those who want peace at any price, and those who will only take so much. Unfortunately if the ratio tips, and more than 50 percent want peace, then we will get it, but it will be the peace that comes with death. I fear the peace at any price crowd more than I fear al qaeda.

Those who have not experienced war, and those who have forgotten it are doomed to repeat history. Like the weakness from within Rome we are just as vulnerable to the likes of Jane Fonda, John Kerry, Kennedy, and others to numerous to mention. Kruchev's words from the 1960's may yet come true. He said "we need not fire a shot, you will fall like a ripe plumb into our hands". He was referencing the weakness and corruption within America being our downfall. I have faith Israel unlike America has little of that weakness within her society.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Note: for the braindead among us the statement about Canadians above is an analogy...
> I like Canadians. :wink: Boiled or fried :beer:


Smoked Jerky... lasts longer... good for long cold winters


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think Israel wanted this fight at all. If they had of been looking for an excuse they certainly had it with all the rockets being fired into their country. At present I also don't think they will attempt to occupy Lebanon or any part of the Gaza strip but that could change. To me it seems Hezbollah pushed them into a corner with no way out and the result may be the destruction of the elected Hezbollah government which Israel would in deed love to have a excuse to act on.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Hopefully everyone realizes this is ... Iran vs Israel ...

Hezbollah gets it's Marching Orders and Cash from Iran.

Below is a little info on Hezbollah

What is Hezbollah?
Hezbollah is a Lebanese umbrella organization of radical Islamic Shiite groups and organizations. It opposes the West, seeks to create a Muslim fundamentalist state modeled on Iran, and is a bitter foe of Israel. Hezbollah, whose name means "party of God," is a terrorist group believed responsible for nearly 200 attacks since 1982 that have killed more than 800 people. Experts say Hezbollah is also a significant force in Lebanon's politics and a major provider of social services, operating schools, hospitals, and agricultural services, for thousands of Lebanese Shiites. It also operates the al-Manar satellite television channel and broadcast station.

What are Hezbollah's origins?
Hezbollah was founded in 1982 in response to the Israeli invasion of Lebanon, and subsumed members of the 1980s coalition of groups known as Islamic Jihad. It has close links to Iran and Syria.

Who are Hezbollah's leaders?
Sheikh Mohammed Hussein Fadlallah is considered the group's spiritual leader. Imad Fayez Mugniyah is considered the key planner of Hezbollah's worldwide terrorist operations. During the Lebanese civil war in the 1970s, experts say Mugniyah trained with al-Fatah. When the Palestine Liberation Organization and al-Fatah were expelled from Lebanon by Israeli forces in 1982, Mugniyah joined the newly formed Hezbollah and quickly rose to a senior position in the organization. Hassan Nasrallah is Hezbollah's senior political leader. Nasrallah was originally a military commander, but his military and religious credentials-he studied in centers of Shiite theology in Iran and Iraq-quickly elevated him to leadership within the group. Experts say he took advantage of rivalries within Hezbollah and the favor of the head of Iran's theocratic government, Ayatollah Ruhollah Musavi Khomeini, to become the group's secretary general in 1992, a position he still holds.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Plainsman I don't think you can compare Israel's predicament to ours. The Israeli disdain for the Palestinians and vice a versa runs a lot deeper than any dislike/hate we have for any other country or group of people. I do believe that there are a lot more people of both sides that hold hatred so ingrained in their soles that they would actually love to see the total depletion of the other side.

When I was with Security Forces Battalion on CVN-72, I had the pleasure of training with a few different security forces from different countries. One of which was Israel. First off I would just like to say that I am glad they are on our side. Secondly, they had no fear of "explaining" their thoughts on the Palestines. They were not afraid to tell you what they thought. None of which was too terribly positive. Now mind you thoughs were soldiers. In my opinion I don't believe the attitude of the people is probably much different. I guess I don't know for sure. I never had an opportunity to talk with any of them.

In my opinion, we should just let Israel "go to town". If we do, they will definitely take care of Hezbollah!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I just heard on the radio where Lebanon is calling on the UN to have Israel cease fire. Whats wrong there tough guys??? 

Just let them go....just let them go. I'm sure the UN will stick their noses in it. Hopefully Bush sees fit to stay out. So far so good. I actually like the way we are handling this right now.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The UN took a vote today on ordering Israel to cease fire on Lebanon. The US was the lone veto vote. Anyone have any thoughts that this attack on Lebanon is a front for a chance to strike Iran?

My sisters daughter is married to a Lebanese and they just happen to be in Beirut visiting his relatives when this started. Got them on a phone today and they are in the mountains somewhere in a all Christian community so they feel they are safe there. According to my niece what we are seeing on the news is not even half the pounding that Lebanon is take from Israel. I don't have any good feelings towards my niece's husbands country or at least his countries government but I sure hope the kids get out okay. Right now they are trapped.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Gohon, for what it is worth. I hope they get out safe.


----------

